# Kreg Router Table - DUST Port Nightmare



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

Merry Christmas all - I am a really big Kreg Tool fan, and I could not wait to get my new Kreg Router Table, Router Lift and Precision Router guide - as much as I enjoy the lift, and how well it works, the dust collection port on the precision guide is total crap.

It "SNAPS" into the back of the guide. No matter how tight you SNAP it in, it pops out with the slightest amount of pressure. I was hoping to use my 2" to 4" adapter so I could use my DUST RITE unit on that port, but no way - the DUST RIGHT will pop it off in a second.

Is there a better port for the guide from Kreg? I have no issue making one of some type and screwing it into the aluminum guide, but would rather not if something else is available. There has got to be a better way to make this work properly.

Thanks you for readying and responding


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

have you tried contacting kreg? sounds like that would be my first choice
if it's anything like this, it should support a vac hose


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for the note - that is exactly what I have, but any pressure on it and it pops right off - this has been a VERY WEIRD experience with Kreg. When the table arrived, a bag of parts was missing - when the precision fence arrived - one of the holes on the locking plate was not drilled and tapped - getting the parts took 3 weeks between the two of them, so the router table I have had for over a month, has only just been used this week - If I have to get yet ANOTHER part for this thing, I may return the entire system and get a Jessem - Kreg makes some great stuff but this is not proving to be one of them so far - I'll take some pictures in the shop tonight and add them to the post.


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

This is my setup from the manual










This is from a Video I saw from 2009 - this is what I REALLY want on my fence - note they are screwed on


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow, is it releasing from the top clips or the bottom. The drawing compared to the screw attached picture looks like an answer in search of a question. Does the vac port really need to be quick release? My shop built router fence is a hollow square tube and the vac hose plugs into the end.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Silicone it in place?


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

@Jim Frye - it snaps off of both of them - and I fully agree - no need for a quick release here of any kind - attach a hose and let it be - I wish I could find one that would screw into it - @shoot summ I'm leaning toward that right now, and just put a section of hose and attach it to the back of the router table, and connect to that and not the dust port on the fence


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

How about this:



https://www.rockler.com/universal-dust-port


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

@Tom-G - thanks Tom = also a cool idea


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i bought 5 of those universal dust ports tom-g linked to off ebay for $3 each a couple years ago. i'd drill and tap a couple of those in the back of the fence
$7 on amazon and you can get it in 2 days

FWIW your version of a _*nightmare *_is a whole lot different than mine

top of router table









under router table


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

That's cool @_Ogre - just ordered 2 and a tap set - I think that's the way to go to get the firm hold I'm looking for


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

I found this as I was ordering the other ports - so I picked up one of them as well - I'll see which one comes together better


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

check that one on your vacuum before you install it. 
i bought one at the same time as the others, not even close to fitting a _standard _vac hose


----------

